# How to Enable and Disable COVID-19 Exposure Notifications on iPhone



## mathepac (22 May 2020)

"Apple and Google have teamed up to aid governments and health authorities in the fight against the SARS-COV2 / COVID-19 pandemic by releasing the first version of their COVID-19 exposure notification API for both iOS and Android devices. For iPhone users, this arrives as a COVID-19 exposure logging feature in iOS 13.5 and later."









						How to Enable and Disable COVID-19 Exposure Notifications on iPhone
					

Apple and Google have teamed up to aid governments and health authorities in the fight against the SARS-COV2 / COVID-19 pandemic by releasing the first version of their COVID-19 exposure notificati…




					osxdaily.com


----------

